# Fall fishing flavor change up



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

With fall fishing in full swing I have changed some of my bait flavors. Today I was fishing spicy hot & the Carp loved it but did not catch a single Buffalo Sucker where I cought them in force the day before with a sweet flavored bait.
I have a few others I plan to try ...Anyone have any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

In the spring/summer time I catch more carp with fruitier flavored baits. I'm thinking because of the berries and fruits that fall in the water. In the fall, in the past, I've caught more carp on saltier baits. Haven't got out much this year though. Wish I had.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I was wondering about this myself. All summer I used canned corn and never got skunked once. Actually I always caught them in abundance. But the last 2 weeks the carp will not eat the corn. Even when I am sight casting to them. 

This was my first year carp fishing so I know almost nothing about the different baits. I made my own boilies using a recipe out of the Hamilton Journal from about 30 years ago but had no luck. I am pretty sure that I just made them too big for the carp I am fishing (7-12 lbs). The recipe called for dog food and corn meal with eggs and vanilla, something like that. I always fish in fourmile creek, just a little one, so I never have to chum much in order to get them to come.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have tried boilies but have never had luck with them myself. I actually catch fish just using the dough that you make them out of then the boilies themselves. Just some kind of base ingredient (Corn juice, fruit juice, kool aid etc.) and flower and cornmeal. Works every time. Make sure to add more flour then you need because it becomes gooey out when fishing.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

How do you keep the dough on the hook? Use one of those spring trebles?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

You can but I usually just use a straight shank or circle hook and kind of "mold" it around the hook leaving just a tiny bit of the point sticking out. I have used the the spring trebles and it helps a lot. I can usually get 1-3 casts without it coming off though. You'd have to experiment with the consistency of the dough to get what I am talking about.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

No rig can hook or hold a Carp as effectivily as a hair rig. I know it may be a bit more work than molding dough around a hook but your catch rate will go through the roof when you change up - I roll my doughbaits into small grape sized balls & let air dry enough to put a bait needle thru them. Short of a Catfish crunching them I also can get a few casts but prefer to keep fresh bait in the water & rebait after each Fish.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

There was an excellent article on here about hair jigs. I'll try to find it.

Edit: here's the thread. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=57082


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I used less flavor or none once the water gets colder.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info crappielooker! I have read a ton of your past posts and gleaned much information from them. You are like a carp legend on this board! I wish I had been a member of OGF back then so I would've gotten into carp fishing earlier and been able to go to some of those carp fishing gatherings I read about.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck man. Catch a few for me.


----------

